# Lyft scheduled ride option missing



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

I like doing the scheduled rides but after over a year of doing them, and having zero problems, they are gone. The scheduled pickup option disappeared from my app about 4 days ago, Is anyone else having this same problem?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

So, when you open your app and tap on your profile picture the 'Scheduled pick ups" button is gone?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Nope. No problems with it. Option is still there.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm curious now... Send them an e-mail and then report back on their response.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> So, when you open your app and tap on your profile picture the 'Scheduled pick ups" button is gone?
> Yes, this is still there but for the last 1 1/2 years around 10 - 15 scheduled pickup options would show up every day. I scheduled and completed them and have never had a problem. Now for the past 4 days, not a single pickup has showed up. The app is updated. I contacted support but haven't heard back from them yet.
> View attachment 301713





Pax Collector said:


> So, when you open your app and tap on your profile picture the 'Scheduled pick ups" button is gone?
> 
> View attachment 301713


Yes, this is still there but for the last 1 1/2 years around 10 - 15 scheduled pickup options would show up every day. I scheduled and completed them and have never had a problem. Now for the past 4 days, not a single pickup has showed up. The app is updated. I contacted support but haven't heard back from them yet.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> Yes, this is still there but for the last 1 1/2 years around 10 - 15 scheduled pickup options would show up every day. I scheduled and completed them and have never had a problem. Now for the past 4 days, not a single pickup has showed up. The app is updated. I contacted support but haven't heard back from them yet.


Maybe there simply isn't any pick ups available at this time?


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Maybe there simply isn't any pick ups available at this time?


That would be unusual. There's always been several available every day. Most of them are little $3-$6 so not worth doing but there's always a few good ones a week.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> That would be unusual. There's always been several available every day. Most of them are little $3-$6 so not worth doing but there's always a few good ones a week.


Hmmmm, I haven't heard anything about Lyft discontinuing scheduled rides so that's the only theory I could come up with.....

Try one last time and ask support robots to see if schedules rides are still being offered. Other than that, not much you can do.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> That would be unusual. There's always been several available every day. Most of them are little $3-$6 so not worth doing but there's always a few good ones a week.


You've probably just pissed off The God Of The Algorithm.

Lately been able to pick up at least 2-3 airport rides for almost every morning, but I haven't seen any of them in a few days. I guess my 60% acceptance rate and only doing just a few rides this past week hasn't suited well with TGOTA.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

I must be out of Lyft purgatory because the scheduled pickups started showing back up today. No good ones but at least they started again!


----------



## StickShiftUber (Feb 13, 2018)

I guess those aren't popular around here, I've only ever seen ONE scheduled pickup.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

StickShiftUber said:


> I guess those aren't popular around here, I've only ever seen ONE scheduled pickup.


Same here, only seen one pick-up available during the middle of the day where I could not grab it, it was a good trip as well.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I can say that I'm finding WAY fewer scheduled airport trips in the morning than same time last year. Really odd... but then again, Lyft has had issues with that function on and off the past year or so. I generally really like it myself, lots of 25-35 mile trips to Sky Harbor and frequent rematches. But this week has been a pain. Twice this week I've had scheduled airport runs get cancelled at less than 30 minutes to pickup time. For nearly 2 years this scenario has paid the driver a $10 sched trip cancellation fee. This week, Lyft is playing dumb with me and not paying it. I try to screenshot each of my good sched airport trips beforehand, because I almost always have to provide Lyft with the screenshot, and they've normally paid without question (I submit thru Twitter support). But things seem to have changed this week. Pi$$ed me off to the point of running mostly Uber Mon/Tue. Busy season here in AZ, so that works fine, but in summer I need to use both apps to stay busier.

It seems that maybe they've changed to only paying the $10 if the ride request is generated and THEN pax cancels, or if they are a no-show. This morning support "explained" that the pax requested an _*on-demand*_ ride just BEFORE the scheduled trip, and that then nullifies (their term) the scheduled trip. Yeah, but I'm positioned and logged in as required... and no request, even though the trip still showed in My Pickups. It's turned into a real mess this week.


----------

